# [KONQUEROR] "Franciser" (resolu)

## pepit

Bonjour, 

J'essaie de faire fonctionner ce navigateur sous openbox et  j'arrive pas à le mettre en français!

Pourtant mes "locale" semble correcte,

J'ai bien mis LINGUAS="fr" dans /etc/portage/make.conf

J'ai emergé "kde-l10n" en plus de "kdebase-runtime-meta" pour qu'il fonctionne.Last edited by pepit on Sat Jun 29, 2013 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pepit

Bon, après divers recherche je fournis moi-même une réponse à ce problème.

Ce n'est certainement pas la meilleure mais elle a le mérite de fonctionner.

Dans un premier temps j'ai cherché à trouver le(s) fichier(s) texte de configuration de KDE.

J'ai trouvé et ajouté ceci dans ".kde4/share/config/kdeglobals" :

[Locale]

Country=C

CurrencyCode=EUR

Language=fr

Mais ça n'a rien donné!

j'ai donc émergé "systemsettings", lancé la commande et positionné le langage sur français.

Je pense que cette solution devrai en aider plus d'un, car la question "konqueror français" dans google a du succès...

Ceci dit, si quelqu'un à une solution moins lourde pour enrichir ce post qu'il ne s'en prive pas  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Normalement, le seul fait d'installer kde-l10n (avec le LINGUAS fr bien sûr) pour avoir les fichier de traduction et avoir la bonne locale dans l'environnement devrait suffire !

Que donne ta sortie de la commande "locale" ?

----------

## pepit

Oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai cru comprendre aussi. Hélas sur ma machine ça n'a pas marché!

$locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_TIME=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8

LC_PAPER=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_NAME=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_ADDRESS=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_TELEPHONE=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_MEASUREMENT=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_ALL=

----------

## guilc

 *pepit wrote:*   

> Oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai cru comprendre aussi. Hélas sur ma machine ça n'a pas marché!
> 
> $locale
> 
> LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
> ...

 

Bah oui mais c'est normal donc. C'est LC_MESSAGES qui conditionne la langue de l'interface de konqueror, je viens de vérifier sur mon système, donc c'est normal qu'il reste en anglais dans ce cas.

----------

## pepit

Ok, merci, je vais corriger...  Mais ces locales, je ne les ais pas inventées  :Sad: 

----------

